

Something Is Technically Wrong With Twitter - shawndumas
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/30/something-is-technically-wrong-with-twitter/

======
phlux
I recently went through several rounds of interviews with Twitter. I had
submitted my resume blindly via their website, rather than having any internal
contacts there.

At first, I didn't even consider working at twitter, both thinking I didn't
want to work there and having not thought that it was a company I would be
interested in, in any form.

After interviewing though, I realized I _really_ wanted to work there... sadly
though - I didn't get the job.

I wanted to work there because they are really constrained with their staff
relative to the size of infrastructure issues and projects they have.

Though, there was one interesting comment made by the hiring manager that may
shed light on some of these outages: he said "We have a lot of young, very
bright guys here - but they don't have a whole lot of experience"

Meaning that they are in their early/mid twenties - so its not like they have
years of experience building really large infrastructure.

I just wonder how robust twitters architecture is with this in mind. They
have, fairly recently, drawn people in from Yahoo and Google's networking
teams - so that's really encouraging, but I wonder if there were any
architectural choices that were made earlier that might need some major
overhaul to provide the resiliency they need.

Further, as they scale out their infrastructure by expanding their datacenter
footprint in California, and ultimately bring up other sites, I am sure they
will stabilize greatly.

